# Detective Jeremiah MacKay



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Jeremiah MacKay*

San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, February 12, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 35
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* 1226

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/12/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Believed to be deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Detective Jeremiah MacKay was shot and killed as he and other deputies attempted to apprehend the suspected wanted for murdering Police Officer Michael Crain, of the Riverside Police Department, five days earlier.

After murdering Officer Crain, the subject fled to the Big Bear area of San Bernardino County where he remained at large for several days. On February 12th, the subject broke into a cabin and tied the occupants up before stealing their truck. The victims were able to free themselves and called 911 to report the incident.

A short time later game wardens with the California Department of Fish and Wildlife spotted the truck near the intersection of Glass Road and Highway 38. After a vehicle-to-vehicle shootout the subject fled into the woods and barricaded himself inside a cabin, which was immediately surrounded by law enforcement officers as the SWAT team responded to the area. Hundreds of rounds were exchanged during a prolonged shootout in which Detective MacKay and another deputy were both wounded. Both deputies were flown to Loma Linda University Hospital where Detective MacKay succumbed to his wounds.

The cabin that the subject fled into became engulfed. When the fire was extinguished a body believed to be that of the subject was recovered.

Detective Mackay had served with the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department for 15 years and was assigned to the Yucaipa Station. He is survived by his wife and child.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff John McMahon
San Bernardino County Sheriff's Department
655 East 3rd Street
San Bernardino, CA 92415

Phone: (909) 387-3545

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21673-detective-jeremiah-mackay#ixzz2KpsI3nmh


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

R.I,P. Detective MacKay


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Detective MacKay


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace detective


----------

